# WIe hoch sind die Kosten?



## deckel15 (1. September 2009)

hallo
wollte mal fragen wie teuer die pfrüfungskosten sind? 
für jugendliche in nrw?
ich weis das ich eine gebühr von 45€ sofort zahlen muss und ich dort noch lehrmaterial für 17€ kriege
jetzt muss ich doch noch für die prüfung zahlen oder nicht?
würde mich um antworten freuenn
MFg


----------



## Borg (1. September 2009)

*AW: WIe hoch sind die Kosten?*

Also bei mir hier im Erftkreis (auch NRW) musste 50,- € Prüfungsgebühr bezahlen. Lehrmaterial musste ich selber beschaffen, da ich keinen Kurs besucht habe.

Wenn Du einen Kurs für 45,- € + 17,- € Lehrmaterial gebucht hast, kommen also noch 50,- € Prüfungsgebühr obendrauf.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## weberei (1. September 2009)

*AW: WIe hoch sind die Kosten?*

Hi,

oha, wenn ich höre 50 € Lehrgang :r

Hier (Wuppertal) kostet ein Lehrgang 99 € !!! (incl Material) |bigeyes
Aber das ist auch nur eine Stelle, wo ich den Lehrgang machen könnte. Gibts noch 2 andere, aber da weiß ich die Preise noch nicht...

Prüfungsgebühr beträgt bei uns 50 €, die direkt bei Anmeldung abzugeben sind und man benötigt ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis!

Dann noch den Fischerieschein anmelden (oder wie daas heißt), was für 5 Jahre nochmal etwa 50 € kostet.

Da ist man schnell bei 200 €...
Aber das ist ja nur eine (größtenteils) einmalige Investition, also ok... Was soll man machen 

#h


----------



## Squirrelina (1. September 2009)

*AW: WIe hoch sind die Kosten?*

@deckel

ganz ehrlich ich warte schon auf die anderen fragen zu dem lehrgang von dir wie:soll ich kariertes oder liniertes papier mitnehmen???brauche ich einen stift????
muss ich was zu trinken mitnehmen???

rufe doch einfach dort an wo du dein lehrgang machen willst und frage nach den kosten???bevor dir jetzt 5 leute 10unterschiedliche antworten geben!!


----------



## bigkmi (2. September 2009)

*AW: WIe hoch sind die Kosten?*

#r  Sehr guter post


TL 
bigkmi


----------



## bastiweber (19. September 2009)

*AW: WIe hoch sind die Kosten?*

.....


----------



## Barsch26 (20. September 2009)

*AW: WIe hoch sind die Kosten?*

mache auch gerade die fischereiprüfung der lehrgang kostet 45 inkl material und dann noch 50 euro für die prüfung und dann noch den angelschein ausstellen  lassen glaube das kostet ca 30 euro

Mfg Barsch


----------

